
How to launch, startup playbook and cost calculator - bentossell
https://www.howmuchtolaunchastartup.com/
======
hailpixel
I'm not sure what this site is trying to be. The playbook just contains
generic steps of a lean / startup process. The calculator seems to be a deal
funnel for a consultancy which again is loose and amorphous.

Who's the audience here?

------
gravypod
There's a lot of guides for starting VC funded & B2C things. I haven't been
able to find a "guide" for setting up a software consultancy. I know a group
of programmers who would sign up if I started one and I think I'm good enough
at explaining difficulties/alternatives to someone who isn't technologically
inclined.

It looks like there's a lot of need for people who can write quality software
by contract in a timely manor it's just very difficult to find clients and
start a real business. How do you make that first leap?

------
arekkas
I find the progressiveness of the web app confusing - isn't there a page where
I can see what exactly you're doing? Also I would expect a cost calculator
that I can just use (and that is smarter than the 1k other calculators)
instead of filling out a contact form.

In any case, the best of luck to you.

------
codingdave
Their 4 week paid service to launch your startup idea sounds to me like, "If
your idea is trivial enough that a couple guys can code it in a week... then
we are those guys!"

------
wasnthere
good luck swindling the dreamy eyed 20 somethings... what a joke!

~~~
Lunatic666
“Most recently I launched 10 Startups in 24 Hours.” – And that should make me
feel better as a customer? I’d prefer someone who customises advice and
plans...

------
hoodoof
This is an ad for their paid services or something? I went through a bunch of
button presses that seemed to lead to a page promoting me to buy something?

------
tluyben2
Nice idea but such a calculator really depends on the type of business and the
amounts from this one seem really low. Depending on your business and the
number of people that actively can do tasks involved ofcourse.

~~~
bentossell
hey.

Yeah obviously its all situational. This calculator is there to give someone
an idea of what it may cost to launch. You can of course go to places like
crew.co and check out there calculator for their services.

We are focused on speed and getting MVPs out the door to validate.

Its not for everyone of course and we're cool with that.

just wanted to share our process of doing things and if we can be helpful to
people then happy to!

~~~
tluyben2
Understood, just wanted to state that it seems low. I launched some companies
in the UK and the amount you quoted was from a tenth to a thousandth if the
actual cost depending on the company. But the lowest (ramen startup) cost for
those services was 10x higher than your quote. So maybe you are really nicely
priced or you get in clients this way and up sell? Which is a viable sales
strategy by the way.

~~~
bentossell
Agreed.

We think that lots of companies charge extortionate prices to 'help' founders
where they don't have the money and resources to do so at the early stages.

Moving quickly and focusing on the Minimum Viable Product is our speciality
and this ensures people don't waste time or money building something for no-
one.

We do have services that can help after the launch stages of course :)

------
z3t4
It would be cool with a startup service, where you just need to have an idea,
and take strategic decisions, while all the work is done by other people.

------
pascalxus
More concrete examples would be helpful: actual user acquisition channels that
could work and how to use them. Everything else is relatively easy: User
acquisition is the hardest part.

------
dotsh
Why to write something that exist for years and is for many ppl a holy bible
for starting a startup? Has not even gone out of date and nobody wrote
anything better. :)

[https://gettingreal.37signals.com/toc.php](https://gettingreal.37signals.com/toc.php)

For years I watch how many medium articles, websites or self-appointed
internet gurus write about the same thing over and over again... with very
weak effect.

It's nothing personal, yet I don't like that chat look that force me to click
and click to read something.

BTW. U make super advanced website for "Your estimated cost for this project
is £1800"?

~~~
jakecodes
I agree that the website is overkill for what is trying to be communicated
but...

> Why write something that exists?

B/c it's good to have more than 1 opinion. If someone has successfully started
a startup or 2, I would want to hear their story. Looks like the writers have
some experience. I'm not big into relying on 1 bible.

~~~
dotsh
Yet it's almost the same thing. With minor difference that they focus on
interviews and long-term strategy than making MVP from day one. Also if you
search through medium articles u will find hundreds of startup bibles based on
Getting Real. ;)

For me Getting Real is saying one thing "Don't think to much... Just fuckin'
do it!". :)

------
ashtube
Awesome! Good luck Ben!

~~~
bentossell
Thanks!

------
call_out
I'm going to have to call out Ben Tossel for vote brigading. Here's a link :
[https://twitter.com/bentossell/status/920574217841774592](https://twitter.com/bentossell/status/920574217841774592)

This is not product hunt to say "Hey we launched on PH" which is code for
"come upvote my post".

I can only speculate on what goes in private, but you get the point.

This practice of vote brigading is very very common for people who have any
meaningful following or are close to "influencers". I know a shit ton of
people who do either open vote brigading or do so privately. It's also very
easy to avoid the voting ring detector since launches are rare. It's fucking
disgusting to say the least.

The only consolation for me is that such people _will not_ succeed long term
or at least very few will succeed. To the community : please keep your eyes
open, a lot of content does not get to the front page organically, when you
see such posts call them out.

I hope the comments on this post make sense with this context.

